# Did some more work on my house



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

In case you missed a previous thread of mine, these are the decorative star light things I made. They're controlled by a photocell, and usually the soffit lights are off, so 90% of the time the star lights are the only thing on out there.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

What exactly did you use for the light?

Cut in box and what lamp?

Stars seem to be real popular in the upper mid-atlantic region...

I've got some I'd like to light up...


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Hey Erics,

Nice job on the lighting. Further south in Kalfornia it is nice to have spot lights that let you see the zombies and drug dealers in front of your house. Maybe you don't have to worry up there.

I like the star.

EJPHI


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The stars just have a 7 watt night light bulb behind them in a "custom" luminaire I created :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sea stars are awesome!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

erics37 said:


>


I bet you want the can out of the middle of the window right about now, huh?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe it's just me, but the star on the right looks lower than the one on the left


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> I bet you want the can out of the middle of the window right about now, huh?





erics37 said:


> *.....These lights don't get used very often but this summer when we're sitting out on the porch at night it will be cool.*


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

wildleg said:


> maybe it's just me, but the star on the right looks lower than the one on the left


1" lower and 3" closer to the garage door but centered on the siding. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

8V71 said:


> 1" lower and 3" closer to the garage door but centered on the siding. :whistling2: :laughing:


Yeah there used to be some standard carriage lantern style lights on the garage. Whoever installed them obviously didn't own a tape measure. I thought about relocating them properly but then I'd have a hole in the plywood siding and I didn't want to patch it.

Someday I am going to pull off all the batting strips, tar paper the house, and put proper siding on it. When that happens I will fix the light locations. But for now, just me and every electrician that sees it will notice :laughing:

The center of the star barely covers the box so I didn't have much wiggle room. Oh well :thumbup:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Probably not UL but been thinking of something like this.










sailboat supplier

Operates 9-16 Volt DC Systems
Rated @ 100,000 Hours of Service Life
Requires 1.25" Hole
Shock and Vibration Proof
Cool to the Touch
No Corrosion
Rated for Underwater Use
3 LEDs
1.82" x 1.85"
LED Color: White < getting white, linked RED...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> Probably not UL but been thinking of something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, very interesting! If they make a 120 volt version of that I might seriously consider putting them in there. As is, I have the stars running directly off a standard photocell and I don't want to deal with putting in a DC power supply and a relay. That would be getting pretty ridiculous for homemade decorative lights :laughing:

On Halloween I could switch the LEDs to red and rotate the stars a bit to make them inverted :whistling2:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Yeah there used to be some standard carriage lantern style lights on the garage. Whoever installed them obviously didn't own a tape measure. I thought about relocating them properly but then I'd have a hole in the plywood siding and I didn't want to patch it.
> 
> Someday I am going to pull off all the batting strips, tar paper the house, and put proper siding on it. When that happens I will fix the light locations. But for now, just me and every electrician that sees it will notice :laughing:
> 
> The center of the star barely covers the box so I didn't have much wiggle room. Oh well :thumbup:


as long as mama likes it, it's all good


----------

